# What Color of Light Bulbs Do You Like To Use In Your Home?



## SeaBreeze (Jan 30, 2018)

Around a year ago I got the urge to go with LED bulbs in my house when I needed a bulb replaced.  I changed one bulb of a 3 fixture light over my kitchen sink with the Daylight color, and I like it because it was brighter and whiter.  The 2 remaining bulbs looked so yellow and dingy, they were Soft White.  I put up with looking at it for a couple of months, waiting for one to burn out so I could replace it with Daylight, but they never did.

Since I could use those used bulbs in my bathroom, I just went ahead and removed and replaced them with Daylight.  So now it's really bright and white above my sink, and the area over the table looks yellowish, that has a circular fluorescent fixture.  My husband wasn't crazy about the bright light over the sink.  I don't love it, but there's not much choice between a Soft White, a clear bulb, a Cool White is available in some bulbs.....but I was thinking "Daylight" seems so natural.  

I bought a box of Daylight LEDs, 60W at Costco, and yesterday I replaced the Soft White bulbs in my ceiling fixture in my den/computer room.  I wanted something brighter in there when I needed to read something, my vision is getting worse with age.  My husband was laughing last night everytime he walked down the hallway and passed the den.  He said it looked like a dentist office in there, and he's right, it does.

I won't be changing the fluorescent in the kitchen, because I don't want the whole room to be that bright white/blue color.  Oh....the stress of modern day life!   What color bulbs do you use in your home, anyone have Daylight?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 30, 2018)

We have been replacing our bulbs with led daylight too, SB. Here’s a photo of our new dining room lamp with leds.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 30, 2018)

Very nice Pappy!  I think they might be better in one area than in the entire room.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 30, 2018)

My preference is the daylight, too.   I don't like harsh white light, nor the too-yellow light.   We replaced all the light bulbs in our motorhome a couple of years ago, and I bought one bulb of several "colors" to test so we could pick the light we liked best before buying a bunch.   It's a personal preference for sure.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 30, 2018)

I replaced every bulb when I moved last summer with LED.  I assume they are "daylight" bulbs.  I even replaced the 48" florescent bulbs in the laundry room and the garage.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Jan 30, 2018)

I refuse to pay the premium prices for LED lamps but last Fall Walmart and Canadian Tire both put out a pallet of LED lamps in 3000K (soft white) and 5000K (sunlight) colors in 60 Watt equivalent (800 lumen) for $1.50 each. Great price that I'll never see again!. I chose the 5000K lamps because I suffer the winter blues during the dark months and I thought more and brighter lighting would help. I liked them so well that I returned and bought 42 of them and installed throughout the house. Now these old eyes can see much better!


----------



## grannyjo (Jan 31, 2018)

I use bright daylight in every fitting I have.  I like to see where I'm going and what I'm doing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2018)

The bulb burned out in our bedroom ceiling fan fixture and I put a Daylight led in there to see what it would be like.  The two small lamps over the headrest are regular soft white.  My husband hated it for the bedroom, and I have to agree with him, so I took it out this morning and put in a Soft White led, much better for that room.  

C'est Moi, you're smart to test the 'colors' first before buying a lot of them, I kind of did that.  I shouldn't have used the word colors, but couldn't think of a better one at the time.   Timetrvlr, good that you can see better, that was my end goal. :magnify:


----------



## Tagalong (Feb 7, 2018)

We just replaced the bedroom fixtures with the LED daylight bulbs.  What a difference!


----------

